

Pirated vs. paying customers - this is what you get with a DVD  - Tichy
http://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/piratedvd.jpg

======
RyanMcGreal
When I was a kid, I had a _Fat Albert_ book in which one of the Cosby Kids
(I'm going on memory, but I think it was Bucky) gets upset about something and
runs away. The other kids all search the projects for him, but evening is
coming on and it's getting harder to see.

At one point, Weird Harold is walking from streetlamp to streetlamp, peering
into the pool of light under each pool. Rudy walks up and asks Harold what
he's doing. Harold says he's looking for Bucky.

'But why are you looking under the streetlamps?' asks Rudy.

'Because that's the only place I can see.'

------
proemeth
When the industry comes to term with this and offers a convenient service,
people will be ready to pay for it.

~~~
JMiao
netflix is a good start.

------
e40
This is why I rip my (rended Netflix) DVD's before watching them.

------
cschneid
I know it's not too polite to talk about flagging posts here, but come on,
this is a no-content jpg on the front page of HN? Repeating a years old
argument? That I saw on reddit a week or two ago?

Please guys, lets not do this to another good community.

~~~
Tichy
Then flag it? I only submitted it because of the other piracy post, but it's
not like my heart is very much attached to it. I only saw it on Twitter
yesterday (and did not submit at first), not a year ago on Reddit.

Although I admit, I also tend to swear when trying to watch a DVD.

Another interesting experience is trying to explain a DVD player to your
granny.

It's maddening that they spent lots of money on creating fancy menus that only
make usability worse. Every DVD has a different menu, so there is no way to
explain how to use it in a consistent way. Unless the DVD player is good
enough to somehow get around it reliably.

~~~
sdfghbvc
My granny is afraid to watch the Inspector Wexford (like Murder She Wrote
without the sex and violence) DVD from the library

A BBC dective (none) drama aimed at little old ladies that shows a "you are a
criminal funding terrorists and drug dealers" commercial after each episode.
She thinks the DVD player knows about something she has done!

It also slightly confuses me how DVD piracy 'funds' drug dealing - I wouldn't
have thought that drug dealing was a cost center?

